
BBC: New Files Allegedly Connect $450M in Lost Bitcoin to Russian Intelligence - koinsbook
https://cointelegraph.com/news/bbc-new-files-allegedly-connect-450m-in-lost-bitcoin-to-russian-intelligence
======
masonic
Like most articles on this site, this is an uncredited verbatim copy-and-paste
from the originating site with author and origin credits removed:

[https://cointelegraph.com/news/bbc-new-files-allegedly-
conne...](https://cointelegraph.com/news/bbc-new-files-allegedly-
connect-450m-in-lost-bitcoin-to-russian-intelligence)

Please flag blatant plagiarism.

